# Cleaning up the NPL



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

This pertains to Tivocasts, HD Recordings, and Amazon Unbox Downloads.

It would be nice if all Tivocasts would go into one main folder.

For HD Recordings and Amazon downloads, the shows appear inside AND outside their respective folders.
What's the point of listing the show twice, or even having a folder?
If they are in a folder, they don't also need to be listed individually.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

That Amazon thing has to be a bug in the last update. Drives me nuts as well. I hated the fact that when I downloaded one Amazon movie it created a folder. Now I hate the fact that I have the show listed twice.

I would not vote for the idea of having TiVoCast shows go into a folder...


----------

